# Crazy Eyes!!!



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

My friend snapped a pic of her mouse Harriet ("The Chosen One") and accidentally left the flash on (oops?)
This is what's inside their eyes!!!! Super creepy! :lol:  :shock:  Be sure to zoom in as much as possible on those corneas


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a great pic.The eyes are weird,I like pink eyes myself.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I like the pink eyes too. I have just never seen the pupils like this before! It's funny how it weirds some people out, and so I explain how they are seeing the blood vessels through the pigment-less eye! And usually they are still unimpressed...

I also have a pic of a mouse's eye refracting light and making a "glow" on her cheek under the eye.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

My mom has a condition - I can't remember what the actual name is - where she occasionally notices floaters in her eyes. It turned out she's actually had it for years and it's in her medical records, but she only just started noticing it. Generally harmless, but here's the cool part: when the doctor looks into her eyes, it's like looking at a whole galaxy worth of stars. (He told her that and she was like...how nice for you, but prioritize please: am I going blind or not? (She's not.))

Talk about your literal interpretation of "stars in their eyes." One of the major focuses in our lab is retinitis pigmentosa, though for that particular project we mostly work with zebrafish instead of mice. You probably don't think of your eyes as part of your brain most of the time but depending on your definition they really are the most external part of your brain, or at least the retina is...and also the only part you can look at without cutting into anything.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I think her new nickname has to be "starry Eyes" after that story


----------

